# Can I haz bagz too?



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

Alright, so yet ANOTHER mk4 on bags...I ordered everything, and this is what's come in so far...This is going to be a very "time sensitive" build so, i will be doing work on it everyday, and should have updated pics daily...I am going to try to go into detail with everything i do (I know most of you already know, but its nice to help others)
Parts List:
Bagyards front/rear
Bilstein struts of course...
3/8 line (front)
1/4 line (rear)
VIAIR dual needle 160psi gauges + tank gauge
Dual 3 gallon tanks
Dual 480c compressors
SMC 1/2" water traps
SMC 3/8" x 10mm orifice Fast Electric Valves x8
3/8" fittings...blah blah
So here's what I have so far...just waiting on the actual bags and struts...








































I am starting by building a box tonight to house the tanks and compressors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
the beater that everything is going on:








Big shout to Andrew m. and Santi for parts and advice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



_Modified by blumpkin88 at 4:46 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Can I haz bagz too? (andrew m.)*

thank god, don't wanna see that lip band-aided again


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hahaha, everything is gettin fixed this week! full shave and paint


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (blumpkin88)*

gonna look sweet. cant wait to see it done


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (awd805)*

should be dope


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sick! im diggin the 2 tanks idea more and more


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

let me know when you're ready


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nevar!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

one of these days...


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_sick! im diggin the 2 tanks idea more and more

me too


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Can I haz bagz too? (blumpkin88)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

im pumped...now i just have to figure out where to put them lol


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah I have a few ideas as to how I want to go about it, we'll see...I didn't have time to build the box tonight, hopefully this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (blumpkin88)*

Soo pumped for this build!!


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dude me too...its just a matter of when I can start! I am waiting for the wiring kit and the actual bags....but once the wiring kit comes in, im gonna have at it!


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (blumpkin88)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zrobb3)*

nice, finally a thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif get to work!


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_nice, finally a thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif get to work! 

pickin up some MDF today and building the box and tearin apart the interior tomorrow....bumper repair also...pics will be up!!!


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (blumpkin88)*

Very nice gypsy


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Here's today's progress...We Teflon taped all the exposed threads and connected the valves...We starting messing with the plumbing of the tanks, but we were still a bit confused as to where everything went, so if you know, feel free to chime in








organizing some stuff....
















starting to come together...
















This is where im a bit stumped as to where to water tramps attach and wether i have to hardware set up on the tanks correctly...


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the tanks have 6 ports...2 on each end, 1 on the side, and one on the bottom....can someone help me guide me on how these are set up...?
thanks


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (blumpkin88)*

I'm a bit confused as to why the extra fitting on one of the manifolds... IS that for the Gauge, but why dont the other ones have it... Unless i'm just not seeing something there... 
Here is a diagram i made to compare click for image


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

santi, we setup our manifolds like this:








it's easier and requires fewer fittings. thus, fewer leaks.


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_santi, we setup our manifolds like this:








it's easier and requires fewer fittings. thus, fewer leaks.

yup, works for me...thanks for the advice from everyone...i should make alot more progress tonight!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

1/8" isn't DOT approved.
1/4" is DOT approved.
non DOT fittings leak.


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now all i need are my struts


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that involves running a T to the rear gauges. 
I guess to each thier own, i set-up mine differently, and have always worked well. 
and they are the same amount of fittings. 12, not including dump fittings.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ahh mis calculation on my part, i apologize. i'm wicked tired from the two shows this weekend. i just like the way these valve strings are setup because it's simple and clean looking.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no worries... 
Blumpkin where r the updates?


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

i didnt put them in this build lol they are in my other thread...in the mkiv forums...ill put up pics and stuff in a bit...
I gave up last night...that diagram u made was great but i couldnt really follow it since the ports in my tanks were different sizes...plus there is some confusion as to where i can mount the pressure switch because there are no fittings that will adapt to that size....confusing lol  I hope to have everything ready this weekend so that when the bags come in i can just slap em in and start testing!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

WEll the pressure switch is 1/8" npt, so all you need is a reducer from w/e size port it is to that. 
IF you want take a picture of each end cap and front fo the tank and i can try and re-do a more clear diagram. 
480 compressors are 3/8"NPT, water traps are most likely 3/8s"NPT .. i hope that helps figure out port sizes. 


_Modified by Santi at 11:12 AM 4-9-2009_


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

quick question where did you pick up the dual 3 gallon tanks?


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

done!

Now...I have the j13/malakaitran strut mounts on...but have yet to notch the frame...are bagyards supposed to go higher in the front?


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (blumpkin88)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1242591454094)*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

you should get 6.33 inches of lift in the front.


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_










?


----------

